# 10060 vs 10061-Doctor did



## scooter1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Doctor did I & D on the left middle finger, left ring finger and left small finger. 
Do I use 11060 three times, since it was separate fingers ?  Or do I use 
10061.   It just doesn't seem right to use 10061 because of separate locations.
I could see if they were all on the forearm for example.  Need opinions as
quickly as possible. thank you


----------



## plarabee (Jul 30, 2013)

*10060 or 10061*

If you read the description for these codes in the CPT book, it indicates that 10060 is for simple or single.  10061 is for multiple or complicated.  I do not believe that it makes a difference that he is doing it on different fingers, there are still multiple I&D's being done of the same area.


----------

